# Needing name suggestions!



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

This sweet little girl has stolen my heart and has earned a spot in the already full keeper kid pen  But this year I've been struggling with coming up with good names for everyone so here i am!
Her dam's name is Pineapple. So i'd like something starting with a P, I just can't think of anything that suits her  Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!
(photo bomb to show off her spunky personality💕)


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Oh my goodness! She is a cutie! 

Penelope (Penny), Pansy, Poppie, Pepper/Peppy, Portia?

If you want a P fruit theme all I can think of are Peaches, Papaya, Persimmons??


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I named one of my kids...Punkie...shes a sweetheart and Full of energy..lol


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Peanut, Petootie, pumpkin, pancake, petunia 
She sure is a cutie 🥰


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I like Papaya! 

Periwinkle
Penny
Polly


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Posey.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

She's stunning! 😍

Pina Colada
Piper
Phoebe
Peppermint
Pixie
Paisley
Princess
Primrose (Prim)

Let us know what you decide to name her!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Phoenix


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Oooh I’m loving Punkie or Phoenix.


----------



## Rysktal (Jan 11, 2020)

Before I saw you wanted a P, I thought "Clementine"...so how about Pomello instead?! (Also a citrus fruit)


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Poing Poing......


----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

I love all the name suggestions! 
Still haven't decided on a name for her but i'e sorta narrowed it down to
Punkie
Phoebe
Peanut
Piper 



BarnOwl said:


> Oh my goodness! She is a cutie!
> 
> Penelope (Penny), Pansy, Poppie, Pepper/Peppy, Portia?
> 
> If you want a P fruit theme all I can think of are Peaches, Papaya, Persimmons??


This is making me realize how many P names i already have in my herd. I love the name Peaches but her dam's sister has already been named that :/ 😅 I love the sound of Papaya!



Rysktal said:


> Before I saw you wanted a P, I thought "Clementine"...so how about Pomello instead?! (Also a citrus fruit)


I also thought of Clementine, If i wasn't sticking to the same first letter theme i think I would've named her that 💛


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Pina Colada is cute since her dam is Pineapple!! Piper is cute too!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

What about Pepadew?


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I showed your pictures to my older sister and she suggested Creamsicle, then I told her it had to start with "P" and she changed her suggestion to Pcreamsicle. 😂


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> I showed your pictures to my older sister and she suggested Creamsicle, then I told her it had to start with "P" and she changed her suggestion to Pcreamsicle.


Oooh silent P. I like it. lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## NorthRidge Farms (Jun 30, 2020)

We've decided on Papaya~! Thank you all for the name suggestions 😁


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cool name.


----------

